# 23 shoalwater cat porposing



## curr dog (Jan 31, 2012)

my dad has a 23 cat with a 250 sho the second you start trimming it up it starts porposing bad no matter were the jackplate is or ur speed it does not have trim tabs it does have a cavition plate why does it do this and how can it be fixed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You will need to get trim tabs or have Shoalwater glass in some wedges on the very back of the sponson pads. Unfortunately most of the pad cat hulls porpoise when you try to air them out. Putting a little tab down or getting the wedges will allow you to trim out and even though putting some tabs down hurts your speed, you are able to trim out so you still come out with more speed in the end if that makes sense.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

porpoising generally is caused by too much weight in the rear, 90 degree flat transom on a flat bottom boat, or the boat has a hook in the bottom near the back. putting transom wedges between the engine and the boat sometimes takes care of this, or a wale tail with a down curved fin.

Try getting some weight up front while running and work the trim from there. It hod stop when you distribute the weight evenly


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice ride..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow that sucks. Hope you guys get it figured out.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Trim tabs, front weight will slow performance in my opinion


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Get Tabs!!!!!!!!!!!

will do wonders


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't have your boat but I do believe in tabs. rich


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Transom wedges will increase the negative trim and will give you no gain on how much you can trim out. Trim tabs or weight distribution is your answer. I thought SW was already glassing in wedges to help with this problem


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

mkk said:


> Transom wedges will increase the negative trim and will give you no gain on how much you can trim out. Trim tabs or weight distribution is your answer. I thought SW was already glassing in wedges to help with this problem


MKK is correct. Transom wedges between the transom and jackplate help with hole shot by allowing you to have a greater amount of negative trim and give the illusion of being able to trim it out more. But in reality it just makes your starting trim angle less so it just takes more time to get to let's say 30 degrees of trim. Weight distribution may help a small bit but you're going to need to get trim tabs or the fiberglass wedges. Who knows why Shoalwater dealers don't automatically install fiberglass wedges or explain to their customers that the boat is going to porpoise without wedges or tabs. I bet COOL HAND knows the answer to that question lol. Sweet boat by the way, the Yamaha SHO powered Shoalwater 23 cat is a mean combo.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Leave the motor tucked under and raise or lower motor with jack plate,OR install some Lenco Trim Tabs $700+- installed or the smart tabs for $200+-. You are going to have to modify the live well water pick up on the transom to install trim tabs on this hull.

Got a buddy who has a 23 Catwith a 250sho that recently installed tabs and shaved the glassed in wedges off, so far he has not noticed a big increase in speed surprisingly- more testing forthcoming on future fishing trips!

If I order another 23 cat myself it will have tabs!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I put smart tabs on mine and it did wonders!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> MKK is correct. Transom wedges between the transom and jackplate help with hole shot by allowing you to have a greater amount of negative trim and give the illusion of being able to trim it out more. But in reality it just makes your starting trim angle less so it just takes more time to get to let's say 30 degrees of trim. Weight distribution may help a small bit but you're going to need to get trim tabs or the fiberglass wedges. Who knows why Shoalwater dealers don't automatically install fiberglass wedges or explain to their customers that the boat is going to porpoise without wedges or tabs. I bet COOL HAND knows the answer to that question lol. Sweet boat by the way, the Yamaha SHO powered Shoalwater 23 cat is a mean combo.


Lol hmmmmm...lets see......well there is that,and you could do this...oh i'm at a lose.:headknock
Shoalwater builds well thought out hull designs.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> Lol hmmmmm...lets see......well there is that,and you could do this...oh i'm at a lose.:headknock
> Shoalwater builds well thought out hull designs.


LMAO!!

Tell us how you really feel?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

call david christian at lmc marine... there were a few good suggestions on how to fix your problem but david knows it better than anybody on this exact boat... hes been through every trial and error and done everything you can to that hull with diffrent jack plates, motors and so on... give him a call.. super nice guy


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

I was having the same problem with the same setup youve got. Im picking up my boat from Evans marine & hope to splash it if it's not to crappy out today. I'll let you know how it does.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

j wadd said:


> call david christian at lmc marine... there were a few good suggestions on how to fix your problem *but david knows it better than anybody on this exact boat..*. hes been through every trial and error and done everything you can to that hull with diffrent jack plates, motors and so on... give him a call.. super nice guy


I would think that would be Geno..


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

The pictures below are what we installed on a 23 shoalwater cat with the same issues. This made night and day changes. we installed 9x9 lenco's with digital and retracting controls.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

FISHIN COUG said:


> I was having the same problem with the same setup youve got. Im picking up my boat from Evans marine & hope to splash it if it's not to crappy out today. I'll let you know how it does.


The pics are from your boat!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bad hull design. sell it and buy a better made boat.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok you guys knocking Shoalwater's Cat hulls, do you think that putting on trim tabs is not right? Or what is your issue? Some of the best boats built have trim tabs on them. I've seen tabs on every boat mfg there is. I don't see you slamming SCB. They use tabs. Newwater boats have tabs. The crappy Shallow Sports have tabs.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Ok you guys knocking Shoalwater's Cat hulls, do you think that putting on trim tabs is not right? Or what is your issue? Some of the best boats built have trim tabs on them. I've seen tabs on every boat mfg there is. I don't see you slamming SCB. They use tabs. Newwater boats have tabs. The crappy Shallow Sports have tabs.


I think the guys may be upset that they have to spend money on trim tabs to correct a known problem. Most companies do not put trim tabs on a boat to fix porpoising but to give it better hull shot, level a boat out, or keep noise down in choppy waters.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Put the tabs on and it will fix the problem period! Great boats by the way!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I think the guys may be upset that they have to spend money on trim tabs to correct a known problem. Most companies do not put trim tabs on a boat to fix porpoising but to give it better hull shot, level a boat out, or keep noise down in choppy waters.


This ^


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

My buddy's trim tab installation, Lenco 9x12 edgemounts:


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I think the guys may be upset that they have to spend money on trim tabs to correct a known problem. Most companies do not put trim tabs on a boat to fix porpoising but to give it better hull shot, level a boat out, or keep noise down in choppy waters.


Exactly!!! Just bad design and the owner has to pickup the tab (no pun). "Let's build crappy boats that hop like a frog...no worries, people will still buy them because they are cool!"


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Serious question...Why don't these boats have a key slot transom? i wonder if that will help the problem?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> Exactly!!! Just bad design and the owner has to pickup the tab (no pun). "Let's build crappy boats that hop like a frog...no worries, people will still buy them because they are cool!"


Actually, its not the boat.
Its the combination of prop setup that doesn't match the boat.
When you put on a high rake prop that creates bow lift on a boat that doesn't want it, the prop will lift the bow and the boat lifts the transom.
Viola...porpoise:an4:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Actually, its not the boat.
> Its the combination of prop setup that doesn't match the boat.
> When you put on a high rake prop that creates bow lift on a boat that doesn't want it, the prop will lift the bow and the boat lifts the transom.
> Viola...porpoise:an4:


That is what I would look at before putting trim tabs on the boat. I ama firm believer that a prop can make or break a boat.


----------



## LSU-DotsNspots (Feb 17, 2011)

*21 cat*

I agree with Louie...... I own a 21 Cat with trim tabs. Old prop was a REV 4, I porpoised all the time, not much (boat shorter than the 23) but it would still do it when I was trimmed out. I would have to use my trim tabs just a little to create that resistance to stop it.

Now turning a OS1 by Turbo from Ful Throttle Boatworks..... No more porpoising ......only use trim tabs for skinny hole shots.

:flag::texasflag


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Call Jack


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Call Jack


Ahhh come on man.
I'm waiting on the endorsement of the boating board guru to see if my answer holds any validity.

If it doesn't, then he can call.
:help::wink:


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Louie you know your the man on this. The customer re propped with talks with FTBW, it helped out a lot, but needed a little extra. I had no dealings with propping it, and if I would have you know I would have called on you! It should help getting out of the shallows as well


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Maybe LouieB is right and I know I have a fraction of his experience but I don't think this problem can be completely cured with a properly designed prop. There are some boats that are just going to porpoise unless you are able to balance out the load or install tabs. Based on my limited experience, cats seem to be worse than mono-hulls. Also, I think these newer heavier motors cause much of the problems. I've had trim tabs on my last 3 boats and they all ran faster with the tabs than without.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

BBKing said:


> Maybe LouieB is right and I know I have a fraction of his experience but I don't think this problem can be completely cured with a properly designed prop. There are some boats that are just going to porpoise unless you are able to balance out the load or install tabs. Based on my limited experience, cats seem to be worse than mono-hulls. Also, I think these *newer heavier motors* cause much of the problems. I've had trim tabs on my last 3 boats and they all ran faster with the tabs than without.


???? the newer the lighter.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Actually, its not the boat.
> Its the combination of prop setup that doesn't match the boat.
> When you put on a high rake prop that creates bow lift on a boat that doesn't want it, the prop will lift the bow and the boat lifts the transom.
> Viola...porpoise:an4:


I agree. Not sure if the perfect prop will totally fix this issue completely. My rotten comment regarding shoalwater really was not directed solely at them. It's just some of the builders that are out there who produced flawed designs and refuse to redesign their boat.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

EvansMarine said:


> Louie you know your the man on this. The customer re propped with talks with FTBW, it helped out a lot, but needed a little extra. I had no dealings with propping it, and if I would have you know I would have called on you! It should help getting out of the shallows as well


Based on what we've seen, the OSI is a low rake prop to help on transom lift on the larger and heavier offshore boats, so thats why they work well on shallow water boats.
But with that said, we have also seen where they need a little extra cup in them to hold while running skinny.

No worries Brian, we stock and sell those props also because they fit a huge need and they are priced very reasonable.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> I agree. Not sure if the perfect prop will totally fix this issue completely. My rotten comment regarding shoalwater really was not directed solely at them. It's just some of the builders that are out there who produced flawed designs and refuse to redesign their boat.


My reply was not directly solely at you. Sorry if it seemed that way.
But in the boat world...tunnels are boats that are built pretty much primarily here in Texas, by Texans who fish super shallow water. 
The designs were put together in garages and backyards all along the lower coast starting about 40 years ago.
The bad designs have gone by the wayside and the better designs have been altered to be more efficient.
When a design was bad, they found out why and most other builders learned from that design flaw and it helped improve their own designs.
So now a days...there are very few if any poorly designed boats. Poorly designed boats don't sell. 
It's poorly "fitted" rigs that cause issues.

Trying to make these things go faster has been the new hurdle and building a bottom that runs shallow and trying to make them go fast is not a match made in heaven.
Big HP motors don't make anything go faster. Better hull design does.

So when a hull is designed for one thing, but is set up for another, you get unbalanced ride. Porpoise.
setting the right prop with the proper hull design will eliminate about 95% of all problems.
You just have to understand the hull to know what it wants.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

LouieB said:


> My reply was not directly solely at you. Sorry if it seemed that way.
> But in the boat world...tunnels are boats that are built pretty much primarily here in Texas, by Texans who fish super shallow water.
> The designs were put together in garages and backyards all along the lower coast starting about 40 years ago.
> The bad designs have gone by the wayside and the better designs have been altered to be more efficient.
> ...


speed is a byproduct of efficient design


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> Gilbert is a byproduct of inefficient design


 sorry i saw a problem and fixed it.Can i get a job in the design department?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> speed is a byproduct of efficient design


Did you and cool hand get passed up by a shoalcat while you were stuck or something lol? Please explain the REAL reason why you don't like shoalwater?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

mgeistman said:


> Did you and cool hand get passed up by a shoalcat while you were stuck or something lol? Please explain the REAL reason why you don't like shoalwater?


Don't ever mention me and Gilbert in the same sentence.:work:
Getting ham boned by a company is not a good feeling..leave it at that.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought he was your brother?!?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> I thought he was your brother?!?


How would your uncle be my brother?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

aahh primo


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

LSU-DotsNspots said:


> I agree with Louie...... I own a 21 Cat with trim tabs. Old prop was a REV 4, I porpoised all the time, not much (boat shorter than the 23) but it would still do it when I was trimmed out. I would have to use my trim tabs just a little to create that resistance to stop it.
> 
> Now turning a OS1 by Turbo from Ful Throttle Boatworks..... No more porpoising ......only use trim tabs for skinny hole shots.
> 
> :flag::texasflag


If you dont mind what motor are you running and what pitch did you find that ran the best for you?

Thanks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have run one for three summers now. It is a 23 with a 175 TRP. It will not porpoise unless you trim it up too high. You can trip it up enough to lift the bow free at which point you gain 3-5 mph, then if you keep trimming it up it will start to porpoise.

This boat is no different that most, they all do it if not trimmed correctly. 

Maybe yours has something to do with the wrong prop. I know mine runs great, and is the best all around bay fishing boat I have ever had.


----------



## LSU-DotsNspots (Feb 17, 2011)

*225 Pro XS*



speck trout chaser said:


> If you dont mind what motor are you running and what pitch did you find that ran the best for you?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a 225 Pro XS, REV 4 was a 21p, the OS1 is a 21p........ no change in pitch, extremly better hole shot and overall performance, loss 1 mph on top end. Tottaly different performance with the OS1. I have less slip all the way around. 
Would it be safe to say because the OS1 grips the water better, it helps take away the porpoising of the old prop..... having that friction (grip) doest allow the boat to have that axial motion (up n down) at the transom????

Mayne LouieB can shed light on this ?


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Fishn Coug is running the same OS1 by Turbo from Full Throttle Boatworks, It help a lot, but not completely. He just picked it up yesterday and said the addtion of trim tabs took care of it.


----------



## roberteye (Sep 26, 2012)

This started out that it porpoises at all speeds. Does it porpoise at all water depth's? If it does in deep water and doesn't in shallow, say about 3 feet or less, that is significant to know. In shallow water, you get pressure from the bottom that lifts the back of the boat and stopping the porpoising. I have a running buddy with a 21 Shoalwater and that's what his does. He stops it with trim tabs, with an efficiency cost. If it's all the time, that's a different problem. BTW, an SCB doesn't need trim tabs to keep from porpoising, in fact, most of the newer ones with a 300 on it, are not coming with trim tabs. Shoalwater is a great boat, I would own one, but, they are designed for a specific purpose. SCB is designed differently. It's a tradeoff. As an SCB owner, I cannot go as shallow as you and can't get up as shallow, but, your Shoalwater will never perform at high speeds like an SCB. Not a negative comment, but, what it's designed for. My buddy and I alternate boats depending on where we're going. Again, I would own a Shoalwater now if they had not stopped making the older style 21 cat.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I have been on many boats and have YET to find one that will not benefit from trim tabs. Regardless of builder, design, price point or quality. Best $ you can spend in any boat.


----------



## TACT (Dec 4, 2012)

*Nice rig*

How do you like your power pole blade? I'm looking for some advise between Pro Series II and blade performance and dependability.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Porpoising is a Byproduct of Deficient Design


----------



## Hookem1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I had the same issues with my 23 cat. They glassed in wedges and that took care of the problem with no performance decrease.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the same boat and motor and had the same problems. Wedges didn't fix the problem unless I kept the motor tucked all the time. This kills performance. Finally went ahead and installed Lenco tab and what a difference it made. Love my boat, just find it retarded the guys at shoalwater try to convince everybody their boat doesn't need tabs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> I have the same boat and motor and had the same problems. Wedges didn't fix the problem unless I kept the motor tucked all the time. This kills performance. Finally went ahead and installed Lenco tab and what a difference it made. Love my boat, *just find it retarded the guys at shoalwater try to convince everybody their boat doesn't need tabs.*


X2! You would think they would just make them standard so their customers wouldn't have to come back and get them installed later which is a pain to do. I think they need to man up and be honest and just admit that the 23 cat does porpoise. I think it hurts their reputation more by them trying to sweep the porpoising problem under the rug.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmm.....Soakwater boats imho all they care about is the dough and once they get it your on your own.
Yes,no i don't know....lets move foward and stay where we're at.

They used to be stand up guys and great to deal with,but ever since one guy came to work there they went into the toilet.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> Hmmm.....Soakwater boats imho all they care about is the dough and once they get it your on your own.
> Yes,no i don't know....lets move foward and stay where we're at.
> 
> They used to be stand up guys and great to deal with,but ever since one guy came to work there they went into the toilet.


Hatred noted....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Every boat I've ever owned performed better with trim tabs.
I would never leave home with out'em.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> X2! You would think they would just make them standard so their customers wouldn't have to come back and get them installed later which is a pain to do. I think they need to man up and be honest and just admit that the 23 cat does porpoise. I think it hurts their reputation more by them trying to sweep the porpoising problem under the rug.


Ta da.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Had to get the fiberglass wedges on mine. First time I took it out it porpoused so bad is scared the hell out of me, and I have worked on the water (on many boats) my whole life. I took it directly back to shoalwater and they installed the fiberglass wedges in two days. Problem solved without a loss in performance.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

I have this same setup 23 Shoalcat with 250 SHO. No problems at all running a Turbo OS1 21 pitch prop.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I had the same issue with my shoalcat and it was a prop issue.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a 19 cat. Just put tabs on it & it runs like a dream.. 





The end!


----------



## bbess73 (Feb 22, 2013)

my new shoalwater cat did the same **** non- stop. Shoalwater put trim tabs on it. Fixed it.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Those are 9w x 12L which I'm sure we're a little over kill. I added a ice chest rack with another cooler/padded seat behind the leaning post. With all the extra weight in the back I didn't want to take any chances. I'm very pleased with the way it rides now.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Tabs will for sure stop porpoising but at the expense of speed and efficiency - having to run tabs down while running is a patch to a bigger problem. It may work good enough, but I think solving the actual problem is where the answer is.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a solution.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Spill the beans


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

kja88 said:


> Spill the beans


X2!!!!!!!!


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

To be honest I like the tabs. Being able to adjust the boats ride due to the amount of weight in it is great.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

scb factory said:


> I have a solution.





kja88 said:


> Spill the beans





speck trout chaser said:


> X2!!!!!!!!


LOL. Buy an SCB.:rotfl:


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

LouieB said:


> LOL. Buy an SCB.:rotfl:


That ain't it.. I see SCB with tabs too.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

kja88 said:


> That ain't it.. I see SCB with tabs too.


Well if thats the case.....Buy an JH Outlaw. No tabs needed.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

kja88 said:


> That ain't it.. I see SCB with tabs too.


Tabs are great and SCB's have them for what they are meant for - not to try and stop porpoising. Helps stingray stay on plane slower. I don't think any recon has ever had tabs.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Tabs are cheaper than a SCB.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't get me wrong .... I like SCB boats.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a question for you guys.

If you bought a brand new $50k truck and it rode like **** but if you put a load of bricks in the back it made it ride 100x better would you be happy or would you be complaining? What if that truck company new about the problem and that was their answer? Don't forget hauling bricks around all day also will ruin your fuel mileage and top end speed.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't lose but 2mph. & didn't have to load any bricks.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

If you stay in shallow enough water you don't need wedges or tabs and you can trim out as far as you wish


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> If you bought a brand new $50k truck and it rode like **** but if you put a load of bricks in the back it made it ride 100x better would you be happy or would you be complaining? What if that truck company new about the problem and that was their answer? Don't forget hauling bricks around all day also will ruin your fuel mileage and top end speed.


If my option was buying a $60,000 truck that rode right instead or buying $100 worth of bricks to fix the problem.........I would buy the bricks.

But then again if I had $50,000 to blow on a boat odds are I could well enough afford $60,000. So I would buy a SCB. Lol so I guess it boils down to a matter of preference.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelBadCompany (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a Shoalwater 23 cat and have never had any problems. I have ran bravos and the os1. The Os1 is by far the best all around prop.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

kja88 said:


> I didn't lose but 2mph. & didn't have to load any bricks.


2mph = 25 HP


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Keep dreaming if you think you can buy a Recon for 60k.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

My 23 Shoalcat has a 175 HPDI with TRP lower unit, and it does not porpoise unless you trim it too high.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

scb factory said:


> 2mph = 25 HP


Idk.

So to go 40mph I'd need 500hp?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

kja88 said:


> Idk.
> 
> So to go 40mph I'd need 500hp?


And if that's true a SCB is pushing 1125hp? I have been curious what kinda hp those motors had.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

kja88 said:


> Idk.
> 
> So to go 40mph I'd need 500hp?


Horsepower and speed are not linear. 2xhp=1.5speed gained.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

What if I'm throwing top water?


----------



## curr dog (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and tabs are what we figured the boat needed but i was woundering about the prop right now a 0fx4 21p power tech is whats on it is that a good prop for this set up this is one of the very very few true tunnel boats over here in FL so its hard to compare nobody really knows anything about them hole shot seems good doesnt want to jump up on plane with the jackplate all the way up should there be sum extra cupping done to the prop


----------

